# Springtail question



## TrueLadyloyal (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Quick question..Can we mix tropical and temp springtails in an enclosure?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 17, 2017)

@TrueLadyloyal Not recommended.

They are in the same species family (Collembola), and one species will overpopulate versus the other possibly eradicating a species from your culture completely. Then there is the risk of a hybrid species from inter-species mating, which is a concern for many reasons. Of course if you want to separate them later, if you did combine them, it would be a near impossible task as well.


----------



## TrueLadyloyal (Jul 18, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. Thank you!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 19, 2017)

@TrueLadyloyal Your welcome, and you were right then.


----------

